# What's it like to look for a job in Spain?



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sometimes we are accused of being too negative when people ask about employment in Spain today. Well, I'm not saying anything. Just read the article - and remember, this is talking about Spanish people who speak the language and know the system.

Jobless household: "We get 426 euros a month and that runs out in May" · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sometimes we are accused of being too negative when people ask about employment in Spain today. Well, I'm not saying anything. Just read the article - and remember, this is talking about Spanish people who speak the language and know the system.
> 
> Jobless household: "We get 426 euros a month and that runs out in May" · ELPAÍS.com in English


Click on the 'human face of unemployment' on the right of that article. That makes grim reading as well ! 

Or here. http://www.elpais.com/articulo/english/The/human/face/of/unemployment/elpepueng/20110506elpeng_2/Ten


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This would be hilarious if it wasn't true. 
Almería employment office sends pensioner with osteoarthritis for a job as a builder
The comments say it all !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

grim reading indeed

I've copied all 3 into the Economy & Employment sticky but left them here for discussion


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

AP News, TheDay.com


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> AP News, TheDay.com


Gus it brings tears to the eyes. I just hope if on Saturday the authorities try and move in on Puerta del Sol having declared it illegal that people remember who the criminals are. 

A 15 year old son who give his mum hugs and kisses when all she can offer is a plate of lentils - it ain't him and his friends 

And if the town halls have no money how the hell will it get resolved?

Guess it shows how serious this all is when you have time for it Gus. You have enough local problems of your own.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting Gus. It's a great article because it sets out the facts so simply. She's in a catch 22 situation, like so many others. In fact the towns halls around here are notorious for late and non payment. I don't know what it's like now, but in the past you could get quite a nicely paid contract for a bit of town hall work, but the question was when or would you get paid?
In Madrid they have had massive building projects, as is normal for a capital city, and some of them it has to be said, really have benefited the city, but it's debt stands at 6.453 millon euros at the end of 2010 (El País). And the Mayor wants to keep on with these massive projects. So, in the end, a number of lowly workers aren't paid and he can bask in the glory of a new underground system etc


----------

